
After 6 Books, 200+ Apps and 14,000 Students, Where Big Nerd Ranch Is Focusing - gina650
https://soundcloud.com/user-925097294/big-nerd-ranch
======
chairmanwow
Woah. This is a cool podcast and seems to have just recently gotten started.
I'm hoping to start something similar myself as a personal challenge. Any
tips?

~~~
gina650
In podcasting the fun for me has been in connecting my guests together and
seeing partnerships and businesses kick up from those introductions. I just
use Linkedin to cold email people doing interesting things in the tech world.
Don't be afraid to ask!

